# Brinkmann Electric smoker - Wood raw or wrapped?



## roaches02 (Jul 19, 2008)

Which way is best - put some wood pieces on the lava rocks in direct contact w/the electric element, or wrap the wood pieces in foil w/pierced holes and place the wrapped bundle on the rocks in contact w/electric element?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2008)

Use large chunks, and place them on the rocks NOT touching the element, that will cause the wood to ignite......bad smoke!

And NO soaking!!


----------



## roaches02 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm replacing the wood chips every couple of hours - using mainly hickory chunks along w/mesquite pieces - they're pretty much all ash within about 90 minutes - I've got them inside small tuna cans placed around the lava rocks near the element.  Packer brisket was about 11.8 lbs, and slightly too long for the racks, so I had to cut it into 2 pieces - about 1/5 of the way up off the flat side - the smaller peice is on the top rack, the larger piece is on the lower rack nearer the h2o pan.  Why not soak the wood prior to placing them into the cans?  Thanks for the advice.......


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 20, 2008)

You can soak, but I think that would just prolong how long it takes for them to start smoking, not the overall smoking time.

Could always try some dry in one can for initial smoke and soaked in another for a delayed start to the smoking...  *shrug*

I'm sure there are others who could help you more on this...


Bill


----------



## roaches02 (Jul 20, 2008)

just tried this - good to see other's ideas - thanks so much.


----------



## teleburst (Jul 21, 2008)

I just soak my chips and wrap them in foil balls. I take a skewer and poke some holes. I toss the softball into the bottom and don't care where it lands. Seems to work pretty well. I also toss some soaked chips on the lava rocks, trying to avoid getting them directly on the element, although I don't freak out if they touch them. I do this a couple of times during the process. Keeps a steady stream of smoke going.


----------

